# She is favoring her hind leg :( Please help me



## ashleyyvictoria (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so upset. Yesterday my baby started limping on her hind leg for no reason. She isn't crying... and she is a big cry baby, so that gives me a little comfort. But she is still favoring it today and won't put it down at all. She walks on 3 legs!  I'm so, so worried that she will need surgery. Last year she had slipped discs in her back and I don't want the way she is walking to hurt her back, or her other leg.

I think I will take her to the vet tomorrow even though my mom thinks it will be a waste of money. 

Have any of you had this happen to your chihuahua? I'm in tears, I hate my baby to be hurting. 

Thank you,
Ashley


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Is she sort of holding it out to one side? If so, sounds to me like possibly LP... Whatever the case though, if its happened for more than a day, get her a vets appointment


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

hey i would take ehr vets its better to be safe than sorry, hope it goes well and that its nothing serious let us know how you get on  x


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Jul 16, 2009)

Natti said:


> Is she sort of holding it out to one side? If so, sounds to me like possibly LP... Whatever the case though, if its happened for more than a day, get her a vets appointment


No, she just limps on it and if she walks at a faster pace she will just hold it up and hop on the other 3 legs. I will get her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If she has slipped discs in her back, one of the discs could be inflamed causing discomfort in that one hind leg and that's why she's favoring it. If it weren't for her having the slipped discs I would say not to worry too much about it, but she needs to have it looked at and maybe given something for the discomfort.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Sounds like it could be a knee injury whether Luxating Patella or ruptured cruciate, I would definitely recommend a vet visit. Zoey had knee surgery in July.


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Jul 16, 2009)

We definitely don't have any money for surgery. Would something like that be okay without it?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

ashleyyvictoria said:


> We definitely don't have any money for surgery. Would something like that be okay without it?


It depends on what is going on, if it needs surgery & you don't do surgery it will most likely not heal on it's own, could have permanent damage (holding leg up etc), could cause permament pain, & arthritis.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If you can't afford the surgery but that is whats needed, I would not worry about it. You only can do what you can do and dogs function just fine w/ 3 good legs. Chances are she doesn't need surgery though and may have just banged her self up a bit. Fingers crossed she's OK


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Jul 16, 2009)

This is horrible. Poor baby, Hopefully it will go away like her back problems did...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Our oldest dog got her leg crushed when she was a puppy and hubby couldn't afford the surgery at the time...shes fine now and is 7 years old. The leg doesn't even seem to bother her. They told him she'd basically be dysfunctional w/o the surgery but shes fine.


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Jul 16, 2009)

The vet checked her out today and it is a luxating patella. She said that surgery is needed. I asked if there was anything else we could do like exercise, but she said it would not fix the problem. I would like for her to lose some weight before deciding on what to do. (She is mildly over weight). But, I start Christmas break Dec. 3rd to Jan. 11th. So if we got the surgery it would be best to do it right away so I can be with her for her recovery. 

The estimate isn't bad, $380. But that is an estimate, they can probably find a way to tack on an extra $500 or so I'm sure. She is my baby. So if she loses a few pounds and is still limping, then we will go with surgery. I'm just scared surgery will make things worse, or she won't come out of anesthesia (she has been fixed, but I worry so much.)

I just don't see how this came about out of no where.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Luxating patella is an inherited genetic condition. Meaning one or both of her parents had weak knees as well. I'm glad that she is spayed, as this is something that is passed on to the pups. If you know her breeder, you should let them know that LP was diagnosed as they should not breed the parents of your dog again.

Yes, definitely get her in lean body condition before having the surgery. It will help.


----------



## chichilady (Dec 20, 2007)

Our Mountain Feist had to have this surgery and she did very well. It will be for the best as she could not run without holding her leg up and the vet told us it would only get worse and she did have pain with it until she had the surgery. We had to wait 3 months until she was a year old before they would consider surgery. Cost was around $735.00 Of course we paid extra for test to see if she would have a problem with being put to sleep. I am glad we had the surgery as she has had no more problems. 
wilma


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Jul 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Luxating patella is an inherited genetic condition. Meaning one or both of her parents had weak knees as well. I'm glad that she is spayed, as this is something that is passed on to the pups. If you know her breeder, you should let them know that LP was diagnosed as they should not breed the parents of your dog again.
> 
> Yes, definitely get her in lean body condition before having the surgery. It will help.


Her parents are actually our next door neighbors chis. Last year when she had back problems my mom politely mentioned it to the owners and she got really offended and yelled at my mom. (which is really weird because she is one of the sweetest ladies ever.) Her dogs have been fixed and never had any puppies after my dolly.

So see her parents "skip" but not like her. 

Thank you :]


----------



## ashleyyvictoria (Jul 16, 2009)

chichilady said:


> Our Mountain Feist had to have this surgery and she did very well. It will be for the best as she could not run without holding her leg up and the vet told us it would only get worse and she did have pain with it until she had the surgery. We had to wait 3 months until she was a year old before they would consider surgery. Cost was around $735.00 Of course we paid extra for test to see if she would have a problem with being put to sleep. I am glad we had the surgery as she has had no more problems.
> wilma


Thank you 

We did had that test before she got fixed, and we will probably have it done again just to be sure. I'm glad your dog's surgery went well, it gives me encouragement for my Dolly.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Get her on glucosamine supplements that will help with joint support ad some salmon oil

Did they say what grade it was? If she wot put her foot down then I would think it's a 3 or 4 favouring it means she is in pain!

You've been quoted a very very cheap price lp surgery here costs £3000


----------

